# The slimming effect of beer...



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, after having my weight stick stubbornly to one number for what seems like months now, it decided to dive a whole 4 pounds after yesterday's London meet  I can only ascribe this to the beer, which was the frst I have consumed for 8 weeks! Surprisingly, my blood pressure was also good this morning too! Time to get back on the wagon now though, I think - hope the weight doesn't go up again


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2011)

Alan did your BS come down though from 17.8 

Well done on the weight loss


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Alan did your BS come down though from 17.8
> 
> Well done on the weight loss



Thanks Steffie  Yes, I was 7.2 before bed and woke to 5.5 this morning!


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Steffie  Yes, I was 7.2 before bed and woke to 5.5 this morning!



Glad to hear it from what I could hear from other peoples test they were all in double figures most of the day


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent news on the 4lb loss Alan - well done.


----------

